# USB Flash Drive needs Admin Rights!



## MaheshaBRP (Apr 29, 2009)

Hello

Recently I bought a new USB drive (Kingston 16GB). My Fujitsu Siemens laptop at my office is unable to read it - it throws the error "You don't have admin privileges to install this device". 

But, I am able to use this USB drive on my desktop machine. 
Also, my laptop accepts my old USB stick - Kingston 128MB.

Things I have done so far:
(1) Checked with IT people at my office - there is no policy restriction on using USB drives.
(2) Compared desktop and laptop - both have same OS, same patches, same versions of USBSTOR.SYS
(3) Ran SIGVERIF and found that the USBSTOR.SYS driver is unverified on both desktop and laptop.
(4) Tried the USB stick on other laptops where users have admin rights - found that the USB stick works there.

So
- There is no problem with USB drive - because it works on my desktop and other laptops where people have admin privilege
- There is no problem with my laptop as it accepted other USB drive

What else could be wrong? How do I ensure that 16GB memory stick works on my laptop? Unfortunately, I will not get local admin rights on my laptop. 

Any clues?

Many Thanks for your support
Mahesha


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Well I think you've answered your own question. If people WITH admin rights can do it, but you DO NOT have admin rights and you can't, it's a rights issue. Most likely due to the default group policies on your network.


----------



## MaheshaBRP (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Andy. The point is, the laptop accepts one USB stick (Kingston 128MB) and not the other (Kingston 16GB). The desktop accepts both USB sticks. Both laptop and desktop are in the same corporate network in which OS and other patches are remotely, automatically installed. Both have same level of OS patches and same drivers.

Regards
Mahesha


----------



## deleted010511 (Apr 29, 2009)

Are you a local Admin on the computer? Go to Control Panel/Users if you are not a local admin then you will not be able to install a new device.


----------

